# clients...



## Loren (May 30, 2008)




----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Ha good one.


----------



## Novamr99 (Oct 9, 2020)

Remind him,

Cheap…Good…Fast.

Pick 2.


----------



## jkm312 (Jan 13, 2020)

The blue ribbon does grow on you after a bit, more so when you think about keeping the other one cleaned up and dust free! I always thought a blue ribbon was as good as it gets. Did that change and I not get the memo?


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

That's funny


----------



## WoodenDreams (Aug 23, 2018)

If the horse (project) gets a blue ribbon, isn't it worth more than without the blue ribbon.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

> The blue ribbon does grow on you after a bit, more so when you think about keeping the other one cleaned up and dust free! I always thought a blue ribbon was as good as it gets. Did that change and I not get the memo?
> 
> - jkm312


pretty sure now its just a participation ribbon.
rj in az


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Too funny!

Horses…it reminds of the price of oats. You want nice fresh oats, here's the price. If you want them run through the horse first, well, that's cheaper.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Always remember.

Sometimes a huge PIA, every one of your clients is where your income stream comes from. Forgetting that is a quick way to Poorville.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Cheapest is best ;-)


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

To be fair the first one would look way out of place in my home. The other I'd just think my kids left it hanging there. Lol.


----------

